# How does one determine whether a desired week in Interval Exchange in green, yellow or red season?



## Hobokie (Apr 3, 2022)

Apparently, I'm on a roll here with these WM trade interval questions... If I find an exchange I want, how do I find out whether it's green, yellow or red?  I'm trying to find out how I would map a week to the WM trading chart...

@taterhed @DaveNV @alwysonvac @bizaro86 @CO skier @sun starved Gayle @easyrider @HudsHut @Sandy VDH @breezez
@TheHappyWanderer


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 3, 2022)

Since you own WorldMark, I'd say to go into the WM website, and find the resort you're considering. On the resort description page, it'll show the Exchange Date calendar, for when seasons change, and what they change to.  They are specific to that resort, so will probably have the most accurate list of credits you'd be charged.  WM does not use a flat "these dates are this season" list - it's all dependent on the resort.  (Full disclosure:  I've never heard of Yellow or Green Seasons. I know about Red, Blue, and White, but not those other two. Not sure where these other colors came from.) 

With WM, the exchange dates for that resort will determine the season.  And since WM is the one charging you for what you're exchanging into, knowing what seasons WM considers those dates to be should matter.

Allegedly...  

Dave


----------



## Hobokie (Apr 3, 2022)

@DaveNV I mean Interval Green, Yellow, Red not the WM Red, Blue or White


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 3, 2022)

Hobokie said:


> @DaveNV I mean Interval Green, Yellow, Red not the WM Red, Blue or White



Aah.  Ok.  I can't answer that question.  Everything I've exchanged in Interval, (admittedly, not much), was a plain week to them - and WM was the one that determined how much to charge me. I don't think II cared.   

Dave


----------



## CO skier (Apr 4, 2022)

Hobokie said:


> Apparently, I'm on a roll here with these WM trade interval questions... If I find an exchange I want, how do I find out whether it's green, yellow or red?  I'm trying to find out how I would map a week to the WM trading chart...


Select the exchange, and it should return how many credits are required during the booking process.


----------



## Hobokie (Apr 4, 2022)

CO skier said:


> Select the exchange, and it should return how many credits are required during the booking process.


@CO skier for a Worldmark trade?? Really?? Does anyone have a screenshot of where this shows by chance?


----------



## HudsHut (Apr 5, 2022)

In the old days, II's hard copy directory would indicate the colors for the range of weeks. This appears to have been replaced by the TDI chart.

Assume full price (Red season) if it's not during 59 days before check-in. If it's really off season (and not a top level resort), wait til flexchange--why take a chance of paying more when you know it'll still be there. (I have either paid full price or flex, never anything in between, and I've been an II member since 2004.)

And, no, there is no indication of the number of credits required during the exchange confirmation process.


----------



## Hobokie (Apr 5, 2022)

HudsHut said:


> In the old days, II's hard copy directory would indicate the colors for the range of weeks. This appears to have been replaced by the TDI chart.
> 
> Assume full price (Red season) if it's not during 59 days before check-in. If it's really off season (and not a top level resort), wait til flexchange--why take a chance of paying more when you know it'll still be there. (I have either paid full price or flex, never anything in between, and I've been an II member since 2004.)
> 
> And, no, there is no indication of the number of credits required during the exchange confirmation process.


Go figure, I booked a May 28-6/4 (Memorial Day Holiday) 1 bedroom in Cabo (VTE is the resort) and it ended up being yellow (medium) and not red (highest season). When I did an eplus retrade (a terrible idea, I know! :-X but I don’t own another Interval trader) to a different resort and area (St Lucia, October) it ended up being red season… (sigh). It would be great if one knew this in advance…


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 5, 2022)

Sounds liked you need a very old II Directory prior to 1990.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 5, 2022)

Hobokie said:


> Apparently, I'm on a roll here with these WM trade interval questions... If I find an exchange I want, how do I find out whether it's green, yellow or red?  I'm trying to find out how I would map a week to the WM trading chart...
> 
> @taterhed @DaveNV @alwysonvac @bizaro86 @CO skier @sun starved Gayle @easyrider @HudsHut @Sandy VDH @breezez
> @TheHappyWanderer
> ...



This is how I messed up. I used WM red season and received II green season. The only way I know for sure is to look at the II chart or call II.

Bill


----------



## Hobokie (Apr 5, 2022)

@easyrider, how do you know you “used WM red season” and got “II green season”? Did you deposit first? Can you explain this further?


----------



## easyrider (Apr 5, 2022)

Hobokie said:


> @easyrider, how do you know you “used WM red season” and got “II green season”? Did you deposit first? Can you explain this further?



I made a reservation for a two bed unit in WM red season and it turned out to be II's green or lowest season. I should have just assigned credits but I had already made a reservation to extend the credit life and used that reservation.

Bill


----------



## Hobokie (Apr 5, 2022)

easyrider said:


> I made a reservation for a two bed unit in WM red season and it turned out to be II's green or lowest season. I should have just assigned credits but I had already made a reservation to extend the credit life and used that reservation.
> 
> Bill


Can you explain the full process as if you’re talking to a newbie? Sadly, I still don’t understand…


----------



## HudsHut (Apr 6, 2022)

@Hobokie
Interesting. I have only travelled to Mexico once, and I made sure to get it during flex.
The only other occurrence I know of where a WM owner was charged less than full price was in Oct/Nov in Spain. One week was Yellow, and the next week was Green.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 6, 2022)

Hobokie said:


> Can you explain the full process as if you’re talking to a newbie? Sadly, I still don’t understand…



I had 10,000 WM credits that were going to expire within 8 months so I made a reservation for a two bed red season unit. At about 5 months out I decided to deposit this reservation into II. II's seasons are not the same as WM's season so my deposit ended up with a lower value in II because of the difference in seasons. 

What I should have done is cancel my reservation and deposit the 10,000 credits. By doing this there is no season to worry about. Reservations have seasons and credits don't.

Bill


----------



## Hobokie (Apr 6, 2022)

easyrider said:


> I had 10,000 WM credits that were going to expire within 8 months so I made a reservation for a two bed red season unit. At about 5 months out I decided to deposit this reservation into II. II's seasons are not the same as WM's season so my deposit ended up with a lower value in II because of the difference in seasons.
> 
> What I should have done is cancel my reservation and deposit the 10,000 credits. By doing this there is no season to worry about. Reservations have seasons and credits don't.
> 
> Bill


Thanks for the details, Bill! @DaveNV is the scenario explained by Bill a “deposit first” situation? (his deposit 5 months out of the reserved week)


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 6, 2022)

Hobokie said:


> Thanks for the details, Bill! @DaveNV is the scenario explained by Bill a “deposit first” situation? (his deposit 5 months out of the reserved week)



I believe it is, but I've never done that .  What I've done with Interval is taken an exchange using the generic WorldMark pseudo-deposit made at the first of each year.  II doesn't know how many WM credits I have, so I can search and exchange repeatedly throughout the year, making as many exchanges as I have credits to cover.  My error in things was expecting that the Eplus Retrade would extend my ability to work with the same credits that were spent to cover the initial exchange.  As we know, Worldmark routinely messes that up.

Dave


----------

